# Come Join a Mass B52 Raid on Hanoi.



## syscom3 (Aug 17, 2016)

Actual audio tape from a B52, "Lilac-2" as it attacks Hanoi the night of Dec 27th 1972.

A major attack with dozens of bomber cells hitting Hanoi and Haiphong.

INCREDIBLE!! The tapes were time matched to the actual flight paths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 15, 2018)

"Very close, and you know already"... I would have probably been stupid enough to say that


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2018)

Interesting!


----------

